# Kinetico Water Softeners -Reverse Osmosis Questions...Help - Advice wanted..



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

IMO Kinetico products are extremely overpriced. This K5 is a prime example, I hear $1500 and like $90 for new cartridge filters. It has a meter on it and the other RO doesn't, it isn't what filter is used, it is the metering.

All their products are proprietary, meaning you can only gets parts and service from their one'n only local dealer. For whatever they want to charge you for the parts and service.

They claim much reduced reject water volume and better flow rate than regular ROs that cost as little as $150 with industry standard off the shelf replacement cartridges for $35+/- that you can buy at most big box and hardware stores, or online. And who knows if Kinetico's claim of reduced reject water volume will prove true outside of the lab.

Most people that buy an RO have no need for one. Need is having something health related in the water that should be reduced; ROs do not remove most things, they reduce it to acceptable levels. Most people use an RO to improve the taste of their water and remove chlorine. It is the carbon pre and post filters that do that, not the membrane. So a good dual filter drinking water filter, a 5 micron sediment and then a high quality carbon block, using an RO long reach swivel RO faucet, is a much better choice to improve taste and remove chlorine.

Septic systems are not negatively impacted by RO reject water, or a water softener's discharge; but many uninformed people think they do. Over the last 30 years the EPA and WQA (Water Quality Association) have done tests on softener discharge showing no negatives. I've never heard anyone say a point of use RO has an impact and I've been in water treatment for 22+ years.


----------



## OverRunWithSons (May 31, 2009)

Thank you very much for your quick reply, I am being asked by the Kinetico Rep to buy the K5 for a half price sale of $1,100 (with tax I guess) , could end any time, I told her I wanted nothing to do with any system that meters the filters, I did not like that set up (as it is a $$ making thing for the company), she says the K2 does not have the metering on it (and you said this is true then??), but she said something about the K2 needing this big tank installed, I have no idea what she is talking about (but would give me that for free plus 2 extra fitlers) but the price for this (not being on sale at this time) is a Whopping 1,299 (with tax). I just dont' think it is worth it in my opionion. So what is your advice , I do love the fact these do not take electiricity, that is all I like about them. Should I jsut get my existing Softener fixed by them. I think our problem is this, our family is large, has been growing, and it does NOT do a flush often enough, so the water gets HARD alot , I can tell immediately when we wash our hair, I will have to go in the basement and turn & screw on the thing to make it go into a flush. And sometimes salt comes through our lines also, I do not know why this is happening either, we just spit it out and wait, Husband thinks if it goes into a flush when we are using the water, this happens? Any clue? ALL i know is Kinetico only seems to want to sell me a NEW unit of some sort instead of just fixing what i have, and I feel what i have it good enough, if it goes into more fliushing on a regular basis (New regulator??) and gets rid of this salt problem coming through the line. Nice to hear from somene so knowlegeable as yourself, would appreicate any advice !!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing is FREE.

The price is way too high as I said, you can buy a good RO for $200.

Call the dealer and tell them you want someone to come out and check out your softener and fix it. Ask what the charge for a service call before you set a time. You may need a new disc; that determines when the unit regenerates based on the number of gallons of water used.

You're welcome.


----------



## boscokia (Jun 16, 2009)

*Kinetico RO system*



OverRunWithSons said:


> I have a Kinetico Softener system that was installed into my house before I bought it . It is an older system. I am being asked by Kinetico to install a Reverse Osmosis system in addtion to my old softener. As I understand their K5 Reverse osmosis system uses fiters called a MAC filter that automatically quits working when it is metered at 500 gallons. I imagine this benefits Kinetico very well being the system completely shuts off when they reach 500 gallons & you must buy their expensive filters to get it working again. When they probably could keep working decently a few months more if needed. I was ready to buy this K5 until I read about these filters, now does anyone know if ALL reverse Osmosis systems have these kinds of filters?? if ALL Kinetico systems do only, or just this newer K5 system? The Rep is telling me the K2- system does not use the MAC filters that will shut down at 500 gallons, but when I look on their site, it seems to me this is the only kind of filter they sell, so I am confused and do not know what to believe. Also they claim thier Reverse Osmosis uses WAY less waste water than others, is this true or hype. And does all RO systems have to be drained out into your septic system? I felt this would be an added burden to the septic system. How important is RO systems anyway, if your softener is working correctly (mine has some issues that need fixed), I probably wouldn't need this at all ? Please reply if you have any advice or know the details about these systems. Thank you.


I would not buy the reverse osmosis system from Kinetico. We bought it with out new home along with the water softner (softner is great and needs little maintenance)... The RO filters need to be changed all the time and it is $100+ dollars everytime they have to change them. No wonder they tell you to use the water to cook with too.. My husband and I looked all over to try and find someone other than Kinetico to change the filters and there is NO ONE... Only Kinetico will change them! We ended up taking out RO out of our house and replacing it with one from COSTCO.. We can change the filters our self and it is a "no waste" RO system.. IMO don't go with Kinetico!


----------



## hudson78 (Jul 25, 2009)

*water softeners -- which is better???*

What is the best water softener? Does anyone have a suggestion? We looked at Kinetico, but they didn't mention the filter piece. They made it sound like there would be no upkeep other than adding the salt, and in our area, they will come and do that for you. I also liked the fact that they aren't electrical, but I'm not sure that is a good enough reason after reading through the info on the blog. Thanks for any feedback.....we need to buy one sooner than later.


----------



## boscokia (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, they like to forget to mention the up keep costs.. :furious: 
We still have ours and it was only used for 2 years.. It is now in the garage and we replaced it with a great unit from Costco item # 926518 it is on sale right now for $249 and it is working like a champ. We installed it ourselves and it was very simple. The best part is we can replace the filters ourselves and they are VERY inexpensive.. Let me know if you have any other questions.
Good luck!


----------



## boscokia (Jun 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the RO that we got at Costco is a zero waste unit. Kinetico is not!


----------

